# 10' Wide Rv Storage Too Small??



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

We'll we're just a few weeks away from heading out to Lakeshore to pick up our new 23rs.









I had a 15' x 25' stall reserved at our local budget storage and when I went out to physically see the spot, I realized that there was relatively little room to navigate into the stall.









The owner showed me two other spaces that were available. Another 15' x 25' space that still had a hard corner but "a little" more room for the turn, and a 10' x 25' space that would be a straight shot backing in.

Not being a 100% confident in my backing abilities, the straight shot seemed like a good option, however I am a little concerned about the width. I'm sure there is someone out there who can set me straight. Is 10' enough elbow room side to side for backing in an 8' wide trailer?

I did notice that another 10' x 25' spot held an SOB that appeared to about the same length and width of a 23rs.

So which would you shoot for, the 10' x 25' or 15' x 25'?

One more consideration... the 10' x 25' space is $5 less a month.

Thoughts?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

With a 10" wide spot, you will have about 2 feet of space on each side. You have 1 foot from your spot and the 1 foot from the neighbors spot. I would say you are ok...just take it easy the first few times as you get used to parking it in there.

I had a 10' wide opening in the canopy I used to park under...and had no problems.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

It all depends on your parking skills...


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

The driveway I poured on the side of the house is 12' wide, and it is PLENTY big, I would think 10' is sufficient if it's a straight shot. My main concern would be the backing skills of those to the left and right of me...


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I park my camper on the side of my house. The gate to this area is 10'.

With my DW guiding me on the two way radio I have no problem backing into the space.

Dan


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Is this a covered spot? Or is it open? If it's covered, you only have 11'6" I believe.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

fl_diesel said:


> The driveway I poured on the side of the house is 12' wide, and it is PLENTY big, I would think 10' is sufficient if it's a straight shot. My main concern would be the backing skills of those to the left and right of me...


Agreed. I've taken Puff through plenty of spaces marked as 10' (forward and backing).....they certainly felt very tight but there really was plenty of room. Once you get used to backing, you'll do fine. My concern would also be the skills of my neighbors as well as their consideration when they open the doors to their TTs


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

KJ,

I would say 10 feet is plenty wide, especially if you can back straight in. I don't think we are much wider than that (if any), and have to make about an 80 degree turn. The biggest issue, to me, is how far across to the next row is it? If the access lane is wide enough, you will have plenty of maneuvering room. If it's narrow, it will be tough.

The main thing is patience and practice. After awhile, you will learn where your 'marks' are, and it gets a lot easier. The biggest thing is to develop a line of communication with your DW acting as a spotter (a pair of radios really helps). Then ignore (tune out) anybody and everybody else that 'tries to help'! The two of you will develop a code, and it becomes second nature after awhile. She will know what information you are needing before you even ask, and anybody else stepping in will only confuse matters.

You CAN do it!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> My concern would also be the skills of my neighbors as well as their consideration when they open the doors to their TTs


Think the 2' between each trailer should be fine. I wouldn't want to pack my trailer there, but for a quick in/out I think you're fine.


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for all the feedback...

It is an outdoor space, so height isn't an issue.

Most of the equivalent spots have boats, pop-ups, or old cars... just saw the one other TT. I can't remember exactly what is on the left and right of this particular spot, but whatever was there wasn't taking the entire width of the stall. However, one of the pluses of the 15' wide stall is that its on the end of a row.

Each stall is marked by posts at intervals, which provides some protection from the neighbors. Although anyone with an aggressive nature could easily take them out.

Personally, at least at this point, I am much more confident I can successfully back into the straight 10' spot than navigating the tight turn into the 15' wide space.

Sounds like I should get by OK in the 10' wide space... at least for now.

I can always move up to something bigger next fall while all the Iowa snowbirds are down south and larger spaces become available.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

There ya' go!! I just love happy endings


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

junkman said:


> Thanks for all the feedback...
> 
> It is an outdoor space, so height isn't an issue.
> 
> ...


I'd ask the owner if you could back into the 10' spot a few times. If you feel it is good for you then take it...otherwise you can jump ship to the 15' one.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

junkman said:


> Each stall is marked by posts at intervals


10' is what we have, more or less; it's no problem. It's really good that the posts are on both sides. In our storage lot, the posts are every other spot. That means that the lucky folks have a post on the driver side to help guide them in ... the other poor slobs (that would include me) have the post on the curb side; makes backing in yourself a bit tough.

Needless to say, we've got our name in for the next "driver side" post slot.

Ed


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Its tight, been there and done that myself. Thus why I bought the power mover.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Its tight, been there and done that myself. Thus why I bought the power mover.


That is one GREAT looking Outback Steve!!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Me personally I would want more then 10'
Just to have more to maneuver plus it helps if you need to do stuff to the TT while its there

Don


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Y-Guy said:


> Its tight, been there and done that myself. Thus why I bought the power mover.


Pretty sweet set up.

I've got my eyes on a power mover myself at some point in the future. We've got a great spot behind the garage to park the trailer, but its a REALLY tight turn and right now the DW doesn't want it planted in our yard.

I'm hoping after a year or two of camping and the pain of paying for and using the storage area, I'll be given the OK to put down a slab and park the trailer at home where it belongs. I can't imagine getting into the spot without something like a powermover.

Do they work as advertised?

kj


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Ten feet width should be OK for you to back into, but personally, I'd like a little more. But one concern that I haven't seen expressed here, is the parking abilities of the people on either side of you!

It would be a shame to have your new Outback dinged up by someone else. I would make sure that the storage facility has good liability insurance and that they guarantee you that any damage that happens while in storage will be covered by their insurance. (And this is the sticking point - it's your word against theirs that the damage happened while in storage!)

Maybe it's the pessimist in me, but I've had experience with this type of situation. And insurance companies have their own, in-house lawyers who can stave you off for years.

But in the end, it's a decision you have to make.

Just my $.02

Mike


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We have covered storage not much wider than that, with a post on one side. The good thing is there is a boat on the other side, giving us more room than if another RV was there. My DH is a champion backer, so we haven't had any problems. We can't get a straight line on it, but he has managed to park without incident every time.


----------



## where'smycoffee (Jan 28, 2007)

How about trying to back into both spaces? I think you'll be surprised to find that it's easier to negotiate turns then you think as long as you take your time. If you find that you can negotiate the 15' space then you won't have to worry about your neighbors as much. Just a thought...Good Luck with your decision!


----------



## kjuhnke (Aug 22, 2006)

Just wanted to follow-up and let everyone know that we did end up going with the 10' x 25' storage space and had our first parking experience in it.

Things went much smoother than I ever thought possible. The trailer fits perfectly, although it is tight.

We are able to open the door and enter without any trouble, mainly because a boat is parked to the left of the trailer giving us a little extra room (a pop-up camper is stored on the right).

It just fits in the space so snugly, it seems like it was made for the trailer.

I'll try an get a picture posted at some point, for anyone else considering a 10' wide space.


----------



## Pakeboy2 (Aug 13, 2005)

3LEES said:


> I park my camper on the side of my house. The gate to this area is 10'.
> 
> With my DW guiding me on the two way radio I have no problem backing into the space.
> 
> Dan


Ours are the same measurment...DW just yells at me when to turn and stop...


----------

